# My pets :D



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

Okaay.

I have; 3 rabbits.
Reese (black dutch)
Schrei (Rex)
Jumbie (San Juan -i rescued her-)

3 cats;
Lasagna 
Marley 
Nena.

1 dog;
Zoie (mixed breed)

10 rats O_______o;
Simone (the momma)
Mozart (I'm keeping)
Hemingway (keeping)
Artemis (my brother's)
Nameless(my other brother's he hasn't named her yet.)

Socrates (he's gonna live at my dad's house)

The other four don't have names yet u.u two are going to live with my cousin.

and a turtle :3 Gilligan.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow how do you take care of and give all those rats the attention they need?


----------

